# red chilli and avocado foam



## arugula (Sep 13, 2012)

Has anyone tried doing a chilli or avocado foam with an iso gun or combining the two flavours for that matter?

How did you do it?

What's the trick?

Thanks 
Arugula


----------



## arugula (Sep 13, 2012)

Found my answer else where.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

share it?


----------



## arugula (Sep 13, 2012)

Puree red chillis and avocado along with whatever herbs you desire. Put in canestor with 35 percent and a little bit of sugar to help the H02.

I haven't had time to try it yet so I don't have a recipe for you. When I do I'll post it.

Have fun


----------



## patrick spriggs (Dec 12, 2012)

xanthan gum works well in a siphon(i assume you mean siphon above).

Also i probably wouldnt reccomend foaming avocado, i doubt it's flavour will come through enough. Keep in mind that you lose a lot of flavour from things when foamed, so you need to amp up the flavour/seasoning of anything you use.

edit- chilli could work, let use know the results!


----------



## arugula (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm going to try subbing out the sugar for xanthium and soaking my avocados and chillis in the 35 over night. See what happens.


----------



## arugula (Sep 13, 2012)

Wait would the xanthium work without being mixed? Would it not clump everything up? I don't have a lot of experiance with xanthium.


----------



## patrick spriggs (Dec 12, 2012)

im not sure how it would even go with avocado. You may need to thin it out a little with something. if it's too thick, the xanthan will thicken it more and it may not go through the siphon.

i'd probably try adding an oil or something similar. i really dont know how it would work. the main foams i do are from very thin liquids like leftover beet juice or kirsch. I've never done it with something as solid as avocado.

What are you going for here? what type of result? obv the chilli avo flavour, but what texture? you may be better off blitzing the avo and then aerating it somehow without the use of a siphon.


----------



## patrick spriggs (Dec 12, 2012)

gelatin is probably easier anyway. forgot to mention it before. around 4 2g sheets per litre of liquid and you have a foam in a siphon.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

The chili pepper would overpower the Avocado in my opinion.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Eating foam makes me feel as if someone is regurgitating in my mouth. Agree with Ed on the flavor combination.


----------



## arugula (Sep 13, 2012)

I saw a guy by the name of chris chan use red chilli foam in a chocolate dessert as a garnish. 

Then texture I want is like looser whip? Too soft to quinelle but stiff enough apply to a plate and a costumer will still see that it is a foam.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

LMFAO, Lauren!

I know right where you are coming from ;-)

mimi


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

CHOCOLATE, THAT  IS GOOD CHOCOLATE LENDS ITSELF TO HOT PEPPERS   BETTER THE AVOCADO. iN FACT THERE IS A CHOCO COMPANY IN  LOS  VEGAS THAT SELLS THEM FOR ABOUT $35.00 A POUND ON LINE  AND THEY ARE VERY GOOD.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Anything foamed to me reminds me of something fermenting. I have always refused to do it, I have enough nice things in our kitchen repitoire to present. I don't need the fad of the year.

I would much prefer to present nice desserts in a flavored cotton candy (spun suga)r nest or candy box., or for valentines day a heart


----------



## patrick spriggs (Dec 12, 2012)

it has it's place. you can make a light sauce that holds itself on the plate. But you need a flavour that is quite strong. I dont believe in doing it for the sake of it. but it has it's place on certain dishes, especially those from the sea as it resembles foaming sea water.


----------



## darunkumar33 (Aug 28, 2012)

if u just puree the avocado and make a foam the colour will change , so what you can do is blanch the avocado with sodium bi carbonate and put it in the ice water,then u make puree mix with cream. here you will get green foam.


----------



## arugula (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks Kumar!


----------



## evanfscott (Jan 13, 2013)

?


----------

